# how to prevent end grain from cracking



## jbellisle (May 22, 2012)

heys I am new to resawing my own lumber and have a question about what to put on the end grains to prevent wood from splitting when drying out is there something at the big box stores or is that something that i will have to get from a woodworking store.Thanks for your input


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

I haven't had occasion to use it myself but a lot of folks on some turning forums that I frequent use "anchorseal". Google anchorseal and you can get specs. I know that Woodcraft sells it.

Joe


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This comes up often in the Woodturning forum.

A number of options, no specific order :
a) Anchorseal. Easy to apply, no odor and water cleanup. May need 2 coats.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...re_Code=packard&Category_Code=woodprep-endgws
b) Paraffin wax. Cheap, but needs to be melted. Recommend double pot method to avoid overheating/flames
c) Latex paint. Cheap. Tough on the tools if they are used to remove.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

There are two different Anchorseal forumlas - Anchorseal II and Anchorseal Classic. Classic is better.

Another top quality end sealer is Baileys End Sealer. You can buy it online from www.baileysonline.com.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You aren't going to eliminate end checking by applying a sealer. The best you can hope for is to reduce it but there is no guarantee. The problem with lumber is that the exterior surface dries before the interior of the board. In kiln drying operations, steam is introduced to the kiln to re-wet the exterior surface and keep it pliable as interior moisture works it's way out. This is difficult with air drying. Wetting the surface in air drying often results in mold, fungus and discoloration. Even in kiln drying, end checks are part of the process and up to 6" of the ends of boards are considered potential waste. Sealing the ends may lessen the checks but it may not stop them. The time to seal the ends is when the lumber is still a log.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

To be effective, the ends of logs must be coated within hours of bucking into logs. A delay of 12-24 hours will mean there is no longer any point to end sealing.


----------



## jbellisle (May 22, 2012)

I will try the anchorseal classic.Hopefully the wood that I resawed already wont split that much it was only a few peices.Thanks for the information guys


----------

